# 5th Edition Omnibus (BoLS)



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Information from *Bell of Lost Souls*



> Hi all,
> 
> Today we hear the following hints and whispers regarding the upcoming release:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

If it's true about the ultramarine symbols being moulded on, thats a retarded idea, and whoever's responsible should be fired.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The fact that the marine and ork models are the snap together kind irritates me. My interest in the set has plummeted.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I understand wanting people to be able to play out of the box, but why not just throw in some glue? They've thrown in about everything else...


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Well after this information, my interest in the set has dropped to 0. I mean snap-fit models with ultramarine symbols moulded on? and a multi-melta dread? Why the hell couldn't they just have an AssCan instead!? (although maybe with 5th ed a multi-melta might be a better option...) Also, sounds to me like that Captain isn't the full set at all... And no Heavy weps with terminators is stupid, especially if they're fighting Orks...

Great if you are a new player, or an Ork player, but for everyone else this is crappy.... Still, a very smart move by GW- This way alot of new players will find it easier to get involved while the existing playerbase will have to buy the proper rulebook.... GW you sneaky bastards you!


----------



## mykl_c (May 10, 2008)

Spoke about the rule booklet with my local GW manager. They've just done their fifth edition training. Booklet will contain the rules.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Ludoldus said:


> GW you sneaky bastards you!


Lol so so true.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow I was set to buy a couple boxes for my wife and I on this, just to fill out some of her orks get me a commander + some Vanilla Terminators that I could buy a bit or two to fill out with Heavy Weapons... but sadly if they are in fact ultra-marine logo'd I won't buy a single box.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

does the run move basically mean that you can move after deepstriking?


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

From everything I've ready yes. d6 inches.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah it does. As for the moulded UM iconography... depends how much of it there is, I mean if it's just on the shoulders then a quick clipping should deal with it.

Dragonlover


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Filing the iconography off would also work well, I have heard that the death copter will not be available outside of this set, which seems sad


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

TheUnmarked said:


> Filing the iconography off would also work well, I have heard that the death copter will not be available outside of this set, which seems sad


Its a way for them to push the set, but I'm 100% sure the Deafcopta or how they are spelt will be available after awhile outside the set.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

wow i think the run move is stupid because swarm armies have a mojor advantage especialy if they already have fleet of foot
so you can move 6 run d6 and fleet d6 wtf plus charg they better make some sense out of this.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

No you can't. It will be run OR fleet, not both.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Im happy about the box set. Although i am reserved now when i was 16, just starting and broke i would have seen this boxed set as the holy grail despite snap on product. All i ever got was a couple marines and some dark eldar that i scraped for the spikes and blades. They may be "sneaky GW" but i look at this as a step forward for them. Vets may not like it much but most of us have the money to spend or we have enough skill to scratchbuild. As for the smurf icons, a file does wonders.

I may be wrong but i think run is replacing fleet of foot. i havent seen the new rules at all though nor played a game for years. cant imagine anything on foot with a 13-18' move. then a charge?i could have that tottaly confused though

Wraith just posted so that clears that up


----------



## A_Lone_Hobo (May 20, 2008)

doesnt it mean that units (such as an ork slugga mob) can move 6" in the move phase, opt not to shoot and move another D6" in the assault phase? that makes sense as it means that the extra move means they cant shoot or assualt as they are too busy sprinting!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

From what I know run is different to fleet in the way you can charge after fleet. You can't with run... Run is used more to speed up the game in general, fleet is used to speed up assault units. IF they're good quality snap ons I'd have no problem with them. Plus the Ultrasmurf icon can be easily filed away... that's not much of a big deal... Overall it's good in my opinion...


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Lord Reevan is right. All infantry, for the most part, can run. However, if you opt to run in the shooting phase you may not charge in the assault phase unless you have Fleet of Foot which then allows you to assault in the assault phase.

They seem like they are really pushing infantry/troops in the new edition which is a move in the right direction in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

definitely pushig infantry as troop are meant to be the only scoring unit


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

As my army only has a single troop choice I am all for making them the centre of the game. 40k is skirmish warfare which should be troop heavy, with vehicles as support (i.e. Heavy Support should not form the bulk of an army).


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have heard From unreliable sources (don't get hopes up) that The necrons are being redone with maybe 2 extra troops choices.... Still a far way off though and probably bull


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I would love a new neci dex, but it is probably a long long way off. I don't really mind if there are no new troop choices, because that is the main flavour of the Necrons - loads of identical killing machines marchine on unstoppable. I do think that some of the units need to be updated to be in line with the fluff, i.e. Wraiths should have rending and Pariahs should be Necron too. There could also be some sort of Necron walker vehicle. The fluff about the adeptus mechanicus having cults that worship the C'tan could be fun to draw on too and include some Martian units.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

PAriahs have a reason they're not necron yeah? And last time I remember they are very good units so they must have drawbacks somewhere


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Can't think of a reason that they aren't Necron, and they are so expensive that you almost NEVER see people use them. Pretty pointless creating a unit that noone will ever use if you ask me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They are created by fusing Necron technology with human victims who bear the "Pariah gene" (a rare and unusual genetic defect which gives the bearer a negative warp presence). Each Pariah is a formidable warrior, and wields a deadly warscythe with a Gauss Blaster built in. They radiate an unnatural aura that severely unnerves their enemies, especially psykers. Interestingly, since Pariahs are partly human, they are unable to self-repair, unlike other Necrons

I think that's a pretty good reason.... That's what wikipedia says anyway... Their fluff is usually accurate enough....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The fluff is a 'mostly' right. I don't understand why Necrons would suddenly forget how to make self repairing technology though, 'we've been doing it 60 million years but I just can't remember how we do that living metal stuff...', that seems quite far from the fluff. It also still does not mean it is a useful unit. 10x Pariah = 20x Warriors, which makes a big difference to phase out. And I still maintain that you will find very few Necron players ever fielding Pariahs except in 2k+ games, which strongly suggests they are over priced.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They haven't forgotten. Just the human part of the pariah stops them from being Rape-aired by tombspyders and such and I agree they are over priced but they look cool


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Crap, ultramarine symbols moulded on... a sprue of symbols to customize, insteed? No?
Ultrasmurfs, i hate you all!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Lord Reevan said:


> They are created by fusing Necron technology with human victims who bear the "Pariah gene" (a rare and unusual genetic defect which gives the bearer a negative warp presence)


the same humans that become culexus (or whatever those anti-psyker ones are) assassins?

new necrons would be nice, that dex needs some bulking out...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yes the same as those assassins. think they are culexus but I'm not sure either


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Lord Reevan said:
> 
> 
> > They are created by fusing Necron technology with human victims who bear the "Pariah gene" (a rare and unusual genetic defect which gives the bearer a negative warp presence)/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

culexus are the big headed guys yeah?


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

http://oz.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.oz?do=Individual&code=99060108082&orignav=10

Yup


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> Cadian81st said:
> 
> 
> > yep, the same as those who are taken and trained to be culexus. Cross reference codex: assassins with codex: necrons.
> ...


----------



## LEGION3000 (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, pariahs not repairing doesn't make much sense. According to fluff they are supposed to be the next generation of necron. Why make the next gen less survivable than previous ones?

At the very least they should have Feel No Pain being they are nearly all metal bodies.

Ah well, if the rumors are true they will all have FNP.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

LEGION3000 said:


> I agree, pariahs not repairing doesn't make much sense. According to fluff they are supposed to be the next generation of necron. Why make the next gen less survivable than previous ones?
> 
> At the very least they should have Feel No Pain being they are nearly all metal bodies.
> 
> Ah well, if the rumors are true they will all have FNP.


they are not necrons, that is why they do not repair, this sounds less like a discussion of fluff and a fishing trip where people are fishing for broken armies.


----------

